#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Torre de Telecomunicações Segura!

## TreiscBr

Um assunto que sempre tenho visto, com quem me pede serviços de regularização ou de instalação de torre nova, e me enviam fotos, de como foi feita a fundação (fotos do buraco, fotos dos estribos, fotos até fechamento da fundação - croqui da fundação antes e ART de engenheiro civil aprovando a fundação, e autorização da prefeitura!).

Estou inserindo duas fotos de fundações só, para uma torre quadrada de cantoneiras parafusada, só da fundação, para que vejam que a fundação é a alma do negócio, se isto é feito na meia boca, vai cair a torre, por que o cálculo do momento na base é força do vento + peso da torre + peso das antenas, digamos que tudo isto num pé só, por que os outros estariam a favor da máxima solicitação externa e da torre, ai se imagina que um pé será rancado do solo, tudo bem, na base isto se chama de tração e isto ocorre na area do diâmetro do parafuso, deste modo o número de parafusos, suas bitolas, o tipo de fundação, ou o tipo de magnitude fundação vai dizer se a torre irá cair, dobrar, etc.

Quem pensa em instalar uma torre, primeiro tirar fotos do terreno, que tipo de solo que é, e tirar fotos sequencial de tudo, até o dia que a dita torre estiver terminada, assim tipo filme, vai tirando fotos e fotos, milhares e dentro delas escolher as que melhor ficaram, por que tem fotos que sai desvirtuada, embaçada, e sem nitidez.

As duas fotos que se seguem mostra então uma super torre? Resposta: Não, é o usual para uma torre auto portante.

Tem quem me enviam fotos que mostram fundações esqueléticas, ou sem fotos, ou sem como saber como seja a fundação, ai não faço documentos não, e já vi de outros que fazem colunas de concreto com 5 metros de profundidade e 2,5 metros aflora, e forma quadrada de lado com 0,5 metros, coisa de louco, por que o cara sabe que um treco deste cair meu caro, tu vai para atrás das grades, se matar alguém pior ainda.

Sugiro, e digo mais uma vez, tirem fotos de tudo, menos de gente, de carro e de caminhão, de casa, de mato, de sei lá o que, daqueles que querem se mostrar em fotos, e ainda sem EPI´s (kkkkkk) nem pensar, tirem do chão, do buraco, da concretagem, do pedreiro dentro do buraco, ai se vê o tamanho da bagaça, com isto não se brinca, economiza hoje, e mata alguém amanhã isto é fruto de espertinho, só que ele quem irá responder na justiça e não o engenheiro, por que se não tiver ART de engenheiro civil tá danado, o engenheiro mecânico ele é responsável pela torre, mas veja bem isto:

- "DA ESTRUTURA METÁLICA NO MOMENTO DA INSTALAÇÃO - ACABOU A INSTALAÇÃO ACABOU A RESPONSABILIDADE DELE - DEPOIS SE CAIR NÃO É ELE QUEM RESPONDE E, SIM QUEM FABRICOU ERRADO".

Se tu já instalou uma torre e sabe que a fundação é miolo mole, cara vai lá e ranca a bicha, antes que dê uma caida um dia, e tu se livra da bagaça da justiça, se ficar quieto se vai pagar mais caro, por que fabrico algo bom, mas a fundação era um lixo de ruim, não adianta pensar que quem comprou se lasque não, quem irá dançar será o vendedor e a empresa que fabricou orientou errado quem fez a fundação meia boca, acorde ainda terá tempo de ser gente, lugar de malandro é na cadeia, e além de tudo vira noiva ainda. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Anexo 57077 Anexo 57078

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Isso mesmo, muitos acham que levantar uma torre é coisa muito simples, mesmo sendo triangular mas não é. É o mesmo que por o telhado de nossas casas, que acham que por a madeira e telha e ponto final, a coisa vai bém mais além. No Brasil felizmente não tem terremoto, mas os ventos e raios(este pode ocasionar até em dias secos) é um problemão além de uma possivel erosão do solo, aí local mal escolhido, visando só economia mais força d'agua...

----------


## TreiscBr

Nilton Nakao. 

Bom dia!

Muito boa sua explanação.

Não me dei conta do solo tão quanto o senhor, mas tem isto também, que adianta uma torre hiper rigida, se o solo é uma lástima, e quem vende não tá nem ai com solo, ele quer faturar em cima de quem compra, isto é lema no Brasil, assim quem esta neste fórum tem as oportunidades de saberem o que aflige à todos, que quando de comprar algo e, tem preço conveniente, fique esperto, se tu não conhece as condições climáticas e de solo do terreno, será beneficiado como cúmplice do vendedor (do fabricante) e irá para a justiça responder.

Quem é a figura que nunca ouvimos dizer em algum lugar, eis a questão o senhor tocou na alma do negócio, que se chama:

- sustentação.

Quem é então o profissional que deveria estar integrado há muitos anos, e não tenho sabido dele, e nem ninguém?

Quem compra, quem vende, quem projeta solo! Tu não contratou um geólogo, para lhe passar as condições do solo? 

Tem este outro profissional, que nunca vi, ouvi ou disseram deste outro, que é a peça fundamental neste tipo de construção. 

Veja, vamos mais além, tomamos por exemplo, a árvore, ela tem copa e tronco, digamos daquelas centenárias que não caem de jeito nenhum, mas veja as raizes dela correm o solo e em profundidades. Assim, quem pensa em entrar no campo de telecomunicações, no fabrico, montagem, instalação e manutenção de torres deveria por lei, ser obrigado além do obter a licença da Anatel, deveriam ter um curso de adaptação, para os que desejam serem provedores - deveriam ter conhecimentos de solo, e condições climáticas da região que for instalar torres. 

Tenho visto em todo o país que instalam torres, ao bel prazer, todos não possuem conhecimentos desta questão do solo, apenas se baseiam em quem é da região, isto não é contundente, tem que contratar um profissional "geólogo" quem irá lhe dizer do solo, ai sim é o correto, mas brasil (Brasil, com b minusculo, já que somos analfabetos em tudo, em nada somos melhores, eu por exemplo, sempre que preciso de informações entro na internet e pesquiso e acho, mas eu duvido que todos fazem isto, só se for para comprar carros, casas, motos, ver futebol, loteria federal, nisto são bons). Mas, se interar de como realmente uma torre deve ter vida útil longa, não e não. 

Sr. Nilton Nakao, o senhor disse a parte do coração do negócio, aquele vendedor bom, honesto ele é quem deveria saber do solo, vai vender na casa do chápeu, deveria saber as condições de solo e climáticas da região, mas não o cara nem curso primário deve ter, de tão burro que é, deve ter exceções, mas nunca vi vendedor instruído, o cara pega vendas e ainda dão calotes no contratante dele, do fabricante ai dá zebra algo, o fabricante joga a culpa no vendedor, e o vendedor joga a culpa no fabricante, e por fim quem comprou gato por lebre dança, fica com uma torre estupenda de cara, e hiper rigida (kkkk muitos fabricantes fazem esquelética, o que fere as leis de resistência dos materiais, já vi e já mandei para o serralheiro de volta de cliente, torres esqueléticas). Bem, na verdade o que nos faltam é mais esmero, mais interesse, mas aquele vendedor de meia tigela tem seus dias contados, vai se queimando no mercado. 

Ontem, peguei no Mercado Livre uma torre que em 2012 era vendida por R$ 27.500,00 hoje tá em R$ 50.000,00 ai falei da ART e laudo, e o fabricante falou que custa R$ 2.500,00 e, se descontar poderia vender sem a ART e o laudo, ou seja um patife, cara pilantra, vender uma estrutura sem documentos, é um marginal, e tá lá vendendo para os trouxas. E, da memória perguntei que neste preço a memória de cálculo vem junta, o cara me enrolou e enrolou, e não disse se tá inclusa ou não, ai falei de mandar para outro estado lá para o Pará, disse que de frete uns 5.000,00 quer dizer o cara é um marginal, por que passa assim no meio da tigela um preço, ele brinca com as pessoas, e o Mercado Livre permite, enfim, o Mercado Livre ganha uma comissão bem vantajosa, se acha que sabem alguém do Mercado Livre de leis da resistência dos materiais (kkkkkkk), se acha que alguém deles é geólogo, engenheiro civil, mecânico, elétrico, médico!!!!! Por assim, se vai quem vende gato por lebre não vê as tripas, etâ paizeco de tupiniquins que somos. kkk 

De 2012, para cá um valor de 27.500 para 50.000 e o valor do serviço do engenheiro em 2.500 de ART e laudo, isto é uma afronta, quem vende não tem conhecimento de administração de empresas, é mais leigo do que quem compra, assim é o mercado de peixes no Brasil, aonde todos catam o que vem pela frente, e não sabem e não se informam, vão negociar e depois viram mercenários marginalizados. 

Um geólogo nunca li, ou ouvi de alguém isto, um profissional hoje que é responsável na construção de usinas hidrelétricas, estas energias que nos chegam, de outras infindáveis obras que nos dão qualidade de vida, mas em telecomunicações são anulados, da Anatel nada consta lá, isto é que dizer que neste país todos são filhos de Pedro Alvares Cabral, quem veio para o Brasil mandado por que lá era um presidiário, deu nisto que vivemos hoje, ninguém conhece o profissional "Geólogo" em telecomunicações!! 

Vemos que temos muito assunto aqui no forum, para por ordem no galinheiro "braziu", absurdos e, eu não me dei conta, por que meu trabalho é conferir sobre a estrutura metálica, o resto é por conta de quem vende informar o comprador, mas se é um marginal alienado talvez agora com este assunto venha a se informar melhor e, vender um produto qualificado, não só a torre, quem fabrica a torre é o autor de um produto, assim ele deveria saber de aonde deve ou não instalar ela, no fim os culpados desta falta de informação é o fabricante, seu vendedor e os órgãos fiscalizadores, que não fiscalizam o solo, só o que aflora acima do solo, etâ paizeco que até os órgãos são alienados, só vê aquilo que interessa, aonde a vista vê, por isto este país não vai para a frente, só brigam pelo que olham, o que não olham, não sabem. 

Veja um exemplo clássico da empregada doméstica: 

- ela não quer ter trabalho, quer ganhar no mole, pega a sujeira e esconde embaixo do tapete, se vê bolos, pudins e tortas em cima da mesa, que a patrão deixou ali confiando na empregada, esta come tudo e até leva para casa. 

Agora, se tu põe estas iguarias dentro de um armário com tampas, ela não irá pegar! 

Qual a moral desta história? 

Deixo aos senhores acharem a resposta. 

Assim, vejo torres de telecomunicações uma iguaria de encher os olhos, os bolsos dos espertos, e depois de uns anos acontece algo. 

Bom dia, para todos, se fui claro ou escuro, ai é de foro intimo de cada um. Penso, que a gente no dia a dia apanhando vamos aprendendo, quando um fala um fiozinho de algo, desperta o povo "braziu" - retumbante que tá hibernando ainda. kkkk

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Acho que por conta de ter baixo índice de acidentes é que eles não exigem, mas lemos frequentemente torres de transmissão de energia cairem, o que a grosso modo pode significar que dos dos quatro pilares deve ter baixa sustentabilidade no solo. Uma torre de 40 metros auto-portante em sua ponta ele vibra mais que uma torre estaiada.

----------


## TreiscBr

Sr. Nilton Nakao. 

Bom dia! 

Vou explanar para que outras pessoas venham a entender a questão de sustentabilidade.

Em base de teu argumento de que lá em cima em torre autoportante vibra bem!

Em resistências dos materiais.

Saibam que fui um dos melhores alunos nesta disciplina, em graduação superior, e no ensino médio no colégio técnico tive esta disciplina, que eu via o metal se deforma em tres dimensões na minha imaginação, isto foi quando jovem com 16 anos de idade, já via o metal como ele reagia quando algo o abalava de fora para dentro, e em tornos, fresas, plainas limadoras eu via o metal sendo cortado, parecia tipo voce passar a faca numa manteiga, mas nunca tive acidente, só uma vez uma fagulha de esmeril entrou no meu globo ocular, e ficou lá uns dias, saiu por conta própria - hilariante, eu lembro como se fosse hoje, ao olha no espelho uma lasquinha de esmeril enfiado no globo ocular, maravilha curti muito isto aquela época.

Em momentos e forças provenientes de solicitações externas, o metal ele tem a região elástica e plástica, existe a lei que se chama Lei de Hooke, aonde lá se possa ver de acordo com o fabricante do metal, como é a reação da deformação elástica e plástica do metal, por exemplo, um aço VC-150 aeronaútico ele vem no estado recozido em 45 kgf/mm2 para a tensão de ruptura (ponto máximo da região plástica), mas ai eu mandei fazer uma tempera e com isto ele foi para 175 kgf/mm2 e usei num instrumento que eu projetei para ensaiar modelos de aeronaves em túneis de vento, isto foi dissertação de mestrado na USP de São Carlos, meu protótipo é utilizado até hoje por mestrandos e doutorandos no departamento de aeronave nesta universidade.

Quando vibra a torre lá em cima, meu caro, isto é um mau presságio, por que a vibração mostra que algo de errado na torre, devido a quem a fabricou, como a fabricou, e com quais materiais construiu, se tu usasse um metal perfeito, isto não existe, o que existe para vibração é a frequência harmônica dos materiais, por exemplo, o vento vem com uma frequência (ondulação de arrastro), como o vento não é constante em sua velocidade, ele atenua com uma ondulação de baixa e alta frequência, o momento que ocorre é a força de vento multiplicada pela distância do topo até a base, se a base é mal construída haverá movimentações no solo, e com isto fresta, erosão da água da chuva, devido que quem construiu a fundação fez meia boca, ai como passar dos anos, a fundação meia boca ela vai tendo movimentos, e com isto os treliçamentos sofrem forças de tração e compressão, a vibração lá em cima repercute até a base, em todos os perfis existem transmissão de forças, ora se uma solda estiver trincada, ou que um parafuso afrouxou, ninguém saberá, assim a manutenção da torre vem em função do carinho do dono.

Se o dono não tá nem ai, e quem fabricou usou do minimo necessário de metal, meu caro, isto ai vai aumentando as trincas, as falhas, parafusos afrouxando, se for estaiadas idem, e dos estais afrouxando, por que tem tudo que na montagem e instalação usar a pré-cargas nos estais, e nos parafusos usar do torquimetro (instrumento que confere o devido torque de aperto), não usam de torquimetro apertam em demasia, ai o cizalhamento come solto (forças de corte tipo roda o diâmetro do parafuso, vai crescendo por que a porca puxa muito com tração longitudinal do parafuso, e dos treliçamentos que puxam no sentido transversal, meu caro, isto vira uma bola de neve, ai se coloca que a parte de "sustentabilidade" esteja comprometida!

Como saber se a torre está instável ou estável?

Profissionais de instrumentações AD (analógico/digital), são contratados para efetuarem análise nos elementos da torre, até em 2002 já existiam empresas brasileiras, que emitem um sinal eletromagnético pelos componentes, e em função da resposta da curva de medição de elementos novos, e em comparação com elementos empregados em torre, se possam prever qual componente esteja em fadiga, qual componente irá se romper com precisão, assim estas empresa não são chamadas por que seus serviços são em demasia onerosos, mas seria o correto para torre com mais de cinco anos fincada, a solução correta seria fazer a análise preventiva, preditiva e corretiva da torre. Mas, fazem? Não por que como dito é serviço para empresas de grande porte, em usinas hidrelétricos eu tenho uma equipe que fazemos isto todos os meses do ano em usinas, e assim, provém a fazer a manutenção corretiva antes que uma turbina geradora de energia tenha alguma pane, eu sou o responsável técnico com equipes de manutenção por todo o Brasil.

Em suma, a vibração é sinal de que haverá consequências drásticas, ainda mais se a torre não é feita manutenção normal, com uso de torquimetro, com uso de medição para análise de trincas e fissuras nos metais por ação de particulas magnéticas, e de ultrassom, para o caso de tubos, saber se dentro a corrosão já compromete aquele tubo, fazem isto regularmente anual!!!

Em conjunto, antenas suas áreas de que tomam a força do vento, da estrutura metálica, da fundação e em geral, tudo é um um só corpo, que este corpo tendo uma anomalia, ninguém sabe, e nunca saberá a não ser que tenha investimento necessários para contratar geólogos, técnico em instrumentações e operadores de ensaios destrutivos ai a torre ficará perfeita em 99,99%.

Ao dizer algo no portal Under-Linux, de quem fala algo, já me vem uma imagem em tres dimensões de uma torre, como no programa de elementos finitos, este é um outro software que deveria ser de praxe, e não estes programinhas que dão as medidas de uma torre, estes seguem uma modelagem matemática, que se houver erros na programação a torre estará comprometida desde o dia que foi instalada, assim quem compra uma torre tem que saber com o fabricante qual o software usou para a configuração de projeto da torre, e ir no fabricante do software e analisar se o software tem um índice de confiabilidade, se é um software estrangeiro, pode ser bom, pode ser ruim, via depender do protocolo, se o brasileiro que o adquiriu tem o protocolo, se não tiver é caixa preta, ai meu caro nunca saberemos como foi feito o programa é algo totalmente imprevisivel.

Nas leituras dos textos, se possam ver que em pais de primeiro mundo, todos os profissionais são contratados, de geólogos, de engenheiros civis, mecânicos, elétricos, eletrotécnicos, eletrônicos, de produção, de qualidade, de materiais, técnicos de todas as formações, e eu sei por que já projetei a torre de observação, que no Amazonas existem uma duas, são de 50 metros de altura e muito bem treliçadas, e vieram importadas, e que o cálculo dela é de grosso calibre, os perfis são em demasia suas espessuras, por que tem passadiços, e plataformas de descanso, para pelo menos um grupo de 15 pessoas, estes observadores de passaros, existem clubes no Brasil que almejam fabricar torres assim no Brasil, mas não confiam não, por que sabem que os brasileiro são um jeitinho hoje, e mais para a frente vai ter complicações na tal torre.

Se fui claro, ótimo, se faltou algo, me retornem, eu procuro explicar do melhor modo que possivel, ainda temos muito a aprender, o Brasil é um pais novo, tá engatinhando ainda, tem muito chão pela frente, quem sabe daqui uns 30 anos teremos de todos usando de todas as tecnologias destas e de todos estes profissionais que não são chamados, por que hoje as torres são construídas por serralheiros, e das poucas empresas que as fabricam seus funcionários possuem qualificações?

----------


## 1929

> Acho que por conta de ter baixo índice de acidentes é que eles não exigem, mas lemos frequentemente torres de transmissão de energia cairem, o que a grosso modo pode significar que dos dos quatro pilares deve ter baixa sustentabilidade no solo. Uma torre de 40 metros auto-portante em sua ponta ele vibra mais que uma torre estaiada.


Uma pessoa que subiu para manutençao numa autoportante da OI, que tem mais de 40metros nem sei ao certo, disse que lá em cima ela balança, o que é previsto no projeto. O sujeito não pode olhar para o céu, senão tonteia na hora. 

Agora uma dúvida relacionada com um modelo de autoportante que vi, onde ela tem 1,10m de lado de alto a baixo.... A meu ver, como leigo, imagino que deve oscilar muito menos, por outro lado o esforço na base deve ser muito maior. Mas me pareceu uma solução engenhosa.
O @*TreiscBr* que calcula estruturas pode confirmar se realmente uma estrutura toda ela com a mesma largura oscila menos.

A Trump's Tower em Chicago, tem mais de 400 metros e é toda de concreto. Foi calculado uma oscilação de 10cm com ventos de tornados.

----------


## TreiscBr

1929. 

Veja, oscilação é uma coisa, e vibração é outra.

Assim, como já dito pela lei de Hooke, como o metal ele tem elasticidade, vai balançar, mas se estiver com vento parado não, porém se o sujeito sobe e mexe muito pode ser que surja balanço devido ao desbalanceamento da pessoa!!

Balanceamento é um outro aspecto, que todos os módulos de torres deveriam ser balanceados, como fazem com pneus, mas de forma estática, que é voce prender os extremos centrados, e girar a estrutura e, ver se ela pende para um dos lados, ai se adiciona uma carga, para que a estrutura venha a rodar lento, mas isto em torre não é necessário prever balanceamento, por que ela não vai rodar, então esta propositura não é válida, porém é interessante para se ter ela balanceada, por que já vi módulos todos tortuosos, e em estaiadas, se olha de baixo para cima, vê que ela é torta/sinuosa - quem a construiu não se ateve a alinhar na hora de montar, foi fazendo os módulos com algum gabarito, mas um gabarito meia boca, talvez, ou não usou nada vai montando e soldando. 

Já deste que cita torre com lado de 1,10 mts direto até em cima, é estaiada, a autoportante é cônica, algo ai tá fora de sintonia!!

----------


## Luspmais

Tenho comprado torres de fornecedores diferentes e realmente percebo que as bases são fracas com relação a altura.
Na ocasião questionei o fabricante e ele disse que foi calculado por engenheiro.

Temos 3 Auto Portantes, 1 de 24M, 1 de 30 Metros ambas de 4 lados e uma de 36m triangular.
Vamos montar mais, e estas vou querer uma base mais reforçada, com certeza.

Parabéns ao auto do tópico.

----------


## TreiscBr

Sr. Luspmais. Para comprovar a veracidade de quem fala alguma coisa, o senhor quem adquiriu de fabricante um produto, pode entrar em contato com ele e exigir a ART da memória de cálculo feita pelo engenheiro, que ele diz que tem, com certeza se ele está blefando é um problema dele, ai vai ter que correr atrás de um engenheiro e consertar o dito pela não dita, até é bom a gente ler sobre estes fatos, quem comete algum tipo de deslize a qualquer tempo tem que enviar os documentos que não foi enviado para o cliente, o direito do consumidor é estabelecido de acordo com aquele livreto dos direitos do consumidor, é fato que ele pode alegar que o tal engenheiro escafedeu, mas isto não é problema do comprador, e sim do fabricante ai ele terá que se virar nos trinques e enviar os documento este da ART da época da sua compra, já que falou que cumpra. Sempre é assim, eles tem a quem jogar a culpa, menos eles, assim que ele lhe apresente a ART do estudo, projeto da torre, quem deve ter no arquivo morto da empresa, ou lhe passar o número da ART, e tu entra no portal do CREA, e com o número obtém a ART original, que foi lavrada pelo engenheiro que ele quem deve conhecer, com certeza.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Uma das torres desta cidade, têm mais de 60 antenas(telefonia rural e internet), mas tem uma outras duas que dv ter quase isso só em link de microondas e UHF, pois na região na~chega a fibra optica. Bom microondas esse que hj é relativamente simples e muitos dos nossos dispositivos móveis operam nessa faixa de frequencia, e era necessário dois compressores para seu perfeito funcionamento, não é topico deste. 
Parece que alguns ja acendeu aquela luzinha de alerta, e precisamos porque alguns estão em áreas urbanas ou de pastagens muitas vezes cedidas pelo proprietário rural. Mas esta se vier a cair o prejuízo é enorme não só em termos financeiros. Construindo uma outra torre, dificilmente terá o mesmo desempenho de enlace, digo isso por experiência própria.

----------


## 1929

@*TreiscBr* , uma dúvida a respeito de especificações de torres, na questão coeficiente de arrasto. Estas especificações levam em conta a vibração ou balanço (sei lá o termo ) no topo da torre? Pois me veio um pensamento: se a torre oscilar lá em cima, os links que dependendem de um apontamento preciso vão cair, pois antenas com angulos estreitos como 3 a 5º não irão suportar praticamente nenhum balanço da torre em relação ao seu eixo vertical. 

Por ex. uma torre que tem um coeficiente de arrasto de 2,5 m² para ventos de 120km, significa que dentro desta velocidade, e dentro dos m² especificados para as antenas a ponta não irão balançar? E se colocar antenas que ocupem 1m² iria aguentar mais que 120km/h?

Ou não?

----------


## TreiscBr

1929. A Anatel, engenheiros de telecomunicações e, dos técnicos de telecomunicações podem lhe passar melhor sobre o grau de precisão, penso que as deflexões mecânicas não influenciam no grau de precisão das antenas, por que elas possuem um campo de tolerância que atenuam o sinal poder chegar a seu destino, veja dos satélites que estão em órbita, e enviam sinais para as antenas, uma movimentação por maior que seja na torre em nada vai alterar, penso! Me corrijam quem dos de telecomunicações. Já a sua segunda afirmação do coeficiente de arrasto, a Anatel tem padrões estabelecidos para suas respectivas atenuações das antenas, ela quem pode lhe dizer a respeito, ela quem outorga especificações, e dos engenheiros deles que formularam as equações para este tipo de questão. Estou limitado a meu campo de estruturas metálicas e tenho experiência em projetar mecanismos para movimentações de mecanismos (automação), já de telecomunicações sou aprendiz.

----------

